# Ortlieb "QL3" vs "QL3.1" is 3.0 good enough?



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

Hello - getting a new bag/pannier. I see all current ortlieb products using the QL3 system are version "3.1". I found a great deal on the bag I want, from last year, with "QL3".

edit: it was tough to find a picture via search; but youtube came to the rescue. 

So my question is - if you have ql3 (3.0) do you like it, how is it holding up to heavy use?

Thanks!!


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

well, i REALLY wanted to know, so i found a video from a 2016 trade show where a rep showed both:

QL3 == all three 'pegs' snap straight down.
QL3.1 == set the bottom peg, and 'rotate' the bag into the other hooks.

3.1 apparently primarily makes mounting it in the dark easier.





 (you only need to watch from there about 15 seconds)

3.0:








3.1:


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

now knowing what the difference looks like - 

Does anyone have ql3 (3.0) bags; any feedback?

Besides the 'rotate to lock'; the ql 3.1 looks a lot more substantial. Are your ql 3 (3.0) bags holding up?


----------

